
Automated Code Repair - cneumann81
https://www.quantifiedcode.com/blog/automated-code-repair
======
dribel
Wow, that's awesome guys! Do you have more background info on this? Anyway one
can get involved?

~~~
cneumann81
Hey, glad u like it. You can have a look here:
[https://www.quantifiedcode.com/how-it-
works](https://www.quantifiedcode.com/how-it-works)

We do also have open source projects, such as The Little Book of Python Anti
Patterns.

